# Mufflers get hot.



## TBS (Jan 20, 2020)

Came across across this video on YouTube.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Jan 20, 2020)

My muffler was glowing red (red inside the outlet) a few days back


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 22, 2020)

Damned vid was cut too short. Would really liked to have seen the next couple of minutes.
Just a civilian observer here.
Do any of you climbers (still?) have metal wire cored flip lines? 
Or has OSHA or California declared them a hazard of some sort?


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jan 23, 2020)

Dayum. Thought he had it under control for a bit there.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 24, 2020)

This is one of the thousands of reasons I do not climb/cut with only a flip line. I want a way to get to the ground quickly and easily at the drop of a hat.

If he had a choked climb line with either a mechanical or rope prussic or even a figure 8 set up, he could have unhooked the flip line and repelled out of the inferno quickly.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 26, 2020)

Yikes !


----------



## andy at clover (Jan 29, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> This is one of the thousands of reasons I do not climb/cut with only a flip line. I want a way to get to the ground quickly and easily at the drop of a hat.
> 
> If he had a choked climb line with either a mechanical or rope prussic or even a figure 8 set up, he could have unhooked the flip line and repelled out of the inferno quickly.


....also a case for wearing gloves too... Jeezus!


----------



## Brent Nowell (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow that spread really fast!!! He handled it well imo keeping calm and getting the fire off the tree and off the saw. Too bad it spread shortly after, I hope he was ok


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 10, 2020)

LegDeLimber said:


> Damned vid was cut too short. Would really liked to have seen the next couple of minutes.
> Just a civilian observer here.
> Do any of you climbers (still?) have metal wire cored flip lines?
> Or has OSHA or California declared them a hazard of some sort?


They are a hazzard around power lines that for sure. They on the other hand add a slight bit of resistance to cuts from a saw but can still be cut in half.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 4, 2020)

Gloves would have gone a long way in the outcome. Descending a fiery pole bare handed would really suck.


----------

